
Xkcd about Chat Systems - franze
https://xkcd.com/1810/
======
ptrptr
Maybe it's good idea to created universal contact app storing all chat id.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Xkcd to the rescue! [https://xkcd.com/927/](https://xkcd.com/927/)

